# Pest Control!



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

This afternoon I was doing some pest control in a land of mine, The sparrows were eating the chicken food, so I hid myself... and start shooting.

At the end I have 7 sparrows, I take 2 with the natural slingshot and 5 with the Gamekeeper.








SSPT...


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

That 7 sparrows señor


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! There's enough there for a meal. I have never eaten a sparrow, but they are grain fed so should be all right. Anybody ever tried them?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh yeah Mr Charles, you should tried them, I like them fried, they are very tasty


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Nice shooting man! Dunno if sparrows are pests here in NZ. I'd like to see how they tast!

Brian


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shooting ! What bands are on the gamekeeper ? And what ammo are you using ?


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry for the late replie Sniper Hunts, I use 20mm straight cut single bands for 45inch draw, the ammo used are rocks!

Cheers and good hunts 

SSPT...


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great shooting  gotta love the gamekeepers !


----------

